# Does anyone fish Mill Creek



## groat5

I was wondering if anyone still fished Mill Creek a trib off the Black River. I have fished it years ago and caught a few steelies out of it. If you do still fish is there still any public access' to it. Also does anyone ever fish the belle. I heard they stock it, but ive never personally been on it. Is there public access along it or is it all private?


----------



## uofmguy68

I was also looking into fishing Mill Creek and have been looking for other access than the park in downtown Yale with no luck... let me know if you find anything... i might just try to float it....


----------



## wintrrun

i fish it and getting access to it besides the park is a pain in the ***!
There are a few landowners who will let ya fish. We found that a cash arrangement worked best for gaining access.
Grab a plat book and start knocking on some doors.


----------



## uofmguy68

where can you find good plat maps for a decent price, i just did a quick look but they want $40-$80 for a single county and i would be looking for atleast 3 or 4 different countys


----------



## stinger63

uofmguy68 said:


> I was also looking into fishing Mill Creek and have been looking for other access than the park in downtown Yale with no luck... let me know if you find anything... i might just try to float it....


I used to fish it alot back when there was decent steelhead that returned but the last few springs havent been good.I done alot of fishing the lower stretches this last fall but had no luck.Seen a few salmon but not a sign of any steel.I might try again this spring but not sure yet.I used to some fishing in its upper reaches when I lived in yale that was 9 years ago though.


----------



## jiggineyes

unmentionable...


----------



## stinger63

jiggineyes said:


> unmentionable...


Actualy I thought Mill creek was supposed to be added back on the list when the Bell,pine,and the Black were last year.I know mill creek was officialy on the list a while back why is it not now?


----------



## ESOX

stinger63 said:


> Actualy I thought Mill creek was supposed to be added back on the list when the Bell,pine,and the Black were last year.I know mill creek was officialy on the list a while back why is it not now?


An oversight.


----------



## groat5

Im semi-new to this site. I have referred to it many times, but actually never needed to post. I am always hearing rivers being unmentionable, what rivers are unmentionable and why are they unmentionable.


----------



## jiggineyes

Rivers that are unmentionables are ones not listed in the forum discription. These are usually smaller creeeks and what not. They are considered umentionables because due to their size it essentiallly like revealing specific holes. This helps from giving away specific holes/runs that many anglers have worked hard to find.


----------



## The_Don

stinger63 said:


> I done alot of fishing the lower stretches this last fall but had no luck.Seen a few salmon .


Boy the story i could tell about that....as told to me,and anyone within a 3-400 " range :lol: I walked down there Tuesday to check it out, pretty treacherous walking after that thaw then high waters receding then freezing. Almost went for a swim in the Black .

uofmguy68 if you intend to float it, I sure hope your fairly light. Unless it gets deeper between Yale and the black your walking


----------



## psycodad

stinger63 said:


> I used to fish it alot back when there was decent steelhead that returned but the last few springs havent been good.I done alot of fishing the lower stretches this last fall but had no luck.Seen a few salmon but not a sign of any steel.I might try again this spring but not sure yet.I used to some fishing in its upper reaches when I lived in yale that was 9 years ago though.


 It use to get a larger plant. Mill along with the belle and clinton were all surveyed over 10 years ago or so and the lack of access really hurt the survey results. It is bascially a private fishery. The DNR adjusted the SE Mich plant and moved fish to the more accessable Clinton. I use to fish Mill, it is flashy and drains farm land and some springs it never clears enough to fish. The land owners are adamant about there property rights and will confront any and all fishers. It has tons of ankle busting rocks and pucker bush lined shorelines. IMHO I would rather drive up north where there are more fish and less hassles.


----------



## kingwilly

Good memories fishing that river and its trib. Not much on the catching side, but the fishing was great. Well, not many fish, just fun with the buddies getting out and wetting a line.

KW


----------



## ahoude23

I recently moved to the area and have been wondering about Mill Creek myself. I've scoped out a couple of access areas, but I am new to steelheading. I'm going to give it a try this spring, if by some wild chance I do good, I'll pass some info on.

Andy


----------



## uofmguy68

any access besides at Yale City Park, Brockway Twp Park and possibly the school?


----------



## ICEGUY

My bud got his first sucker with rod using crawlers. Not sure where on the Black he was. Almost time to go see the Sucker Queen in OMER!!! SUCKER!!!!!!!!


----------

